# PAC LOC remote wire question '12 Cruze LS



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

welcome to CT

And to anwser your question you need to get a add a curcuit. and insert it to the #6 fuse slot inside the car.
The add a curcuit has a power wire attached to it and you splice you remote wire to it and thats it.
you can find them in just about any automotive store, by the fuses section.

If you need a picture of it i can take a pic of mine if you like, just so you get a sense of what i am talking about.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll take a look at that today.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Where did you tie in the 12V source to? My amp goes off with the radio and I have the same unit. I connected the 12V and the ground right into the 12V and ground that is part of the radio harness.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

my +12v goes to the +12v constant in the radio harness per the instructions. Ground goes to the ground wire. +12v constant tells me that the +12v is there all the time. Therefore, it makes sense that the amp doesnt turn off, because the LOC is powered constantly. The instructions SHOULD say tie the +12v lead to a SWITCHED 12v source but I am unable to identify one in the harness.

It would be a whole lot easier if there were a cigar plug outlet in the trunk that could be used. =P


----------



## Stlucky22 (Sep 28, 2012)

I had problems with this to. When I called customer support, they acted like I was crazy for splicing back into the harness, while it made perfect sense to me and I still am not sure why I couldn't get it wired that way correctly? Anyway the tech guy said to run each of the 3 wires directly to the amp as if it would automatically give power, ground, and "remote turn on" While this made no sense to me it did help me realize I could run the power and ground to by distribution blocks that I ran 0 gauge wire to back in the trunk to power my amps. I basically spliced into my power connection and ground connection for the amps. Mine works now, but I still am not clear on what the proper installation is. Sometime soon I will try and power my amp with only the PAC harness power wire to the amp. It is "supposed" to work that way per tech support. Just make sure u have a good ground. It took me 2 days of headache trying to install that PAC harness and I felt like I knew what I was doing. The instructions are garbage and only confuse you more. Almost had me thinking inputs were outputs. I have some pics of the install if u send me ur email address.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

It sounds like they have no idea what they are talking about and they built the **** thing! My set up works correctly with the exception of the remote turn-on. I ended up purchasing an "add a circuit" and plan on using that to power my remote wire. It makes a lot more sense that way. Sounds like PAC has no idea how to write directions.

Thanks for the support guys. I'm glad I found this place!


----------



## fosters522 (Nov 27, 2012)

Did any of you ground the Pac? I did not and am now getting a hum noise in my amplified speakers. Just wanted to see if grounding any of the 3 ground wires (2 solid black, 1 blue/black) on the pac would remove the interference before i tear apart the dash again.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

The main ground is the blue/black. The other two solid black wires are optional grounds. You should have the blue/black wire grounded. I just spliced mine to the ground in the harness to make things easier.


----------



## fosters522 (Nov 27, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> The main ground is the blue/black. The other two solid black wires are optional grounds. You should have the blue/black wire grounded. I just spliced mine to the ground in the harness to make things easier.


Im ran the constant 12v, remote trigger, lines separately to the rear of the vehicle from the battery and an add-a-circut from the fuse panel. So the only thing I'm using the PAC for is just to get audio from the factory HU in RCA form to run to the back and connect with my 4 channel amplifier. So I would ground the blue/black? or is that just for connecting an amp to the pac like the solid yellow and solid blue coming out of that same hole on the PAC are? The instructions that came with the thing are garbage and I tried calling PAC and they act like they've never heard of this problem before


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I too used the the PAC to run my amp only. The remote wire I ran to the amp. The power and ground wires I ran back to the harness that connects to the radio. I have had zero issues and have it installed since May.


----------



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> I too used the the PAC to run my amp only. The remote wire I ran to the amp. The power and ground wires I ran back to the harness that connects to the radio. I have had zero issues and have it installed since May.


Could you elaborate on exacty where you said you ran your ground an power back to the harness? And which color wires on the harness?


----------



## mr.espy (Sep 24, 2014)

will it be any different if you use the pac-loc with an clarion eq? do i still have to tap into the factory wires with the loc switch? i plan to use the eq outs for the front and rear doors and also to add on a pair of 6x9s plus a sub if i am not satisfied with the low end. any suggestions or pointers. thanx


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

mr.espy said:


> will it be any different if you use the pac-loc with an clarion eq? do i still have to tap into the factory wires with the loc switch? i plan to use the eq outs for the front and rear doors and also to add on a pair of 6x9s plus a sub if i am not satisfied with the low end. any suggestions or pointers. thanx


I have the PAC loc set up with a clarion eq. I have a post with pictures somewhere else... As far as the PAC wiring, all I used on it was the RCA outputs. Did not connect any other wires besides the harnesses. I then ran one 3 foot double twisted RCA to the clarion input. As for the clarion eq, I ran a 12 gauge wire from the battery to the input on the eq. There is a bolt under the steering wheel trim that I used as a ground. For the turn on wire, which also ran to the relay which triggers both of my amps to turn on, I used an add-a-fuse to tap into fuse 6. Don't use the PAC power, ground, and turn on wire.... They suck. I had a few issues when I originally tried to wire them up this way.

Let me know if you need any more help or pictures.
Ben


----------

